# Meyer angle/occilation ???



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

on flat level ground angled all the way left or right the opposite end of the blade is of the ground like 2" either way I angle...the cutting edge is the same height on both sides and maybe a 1/4" taller in the middle...the blade is still able to trip....thoughts / ideas how to fix
tried to search button no luck


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The most common ones.....

1) Bent A-frame or nose plate
2) Worn nose plate/king bolt/sector pivot hole
3) A-frame not set parrallel to the ground


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

B&B;972410 said:


> The most common ones.....
> 
> 1) Bent A-frame or nose plate
> 2) Worn nose plate/king bolt/sector pivot hole
> 3) A-frame not set parrallel to the ground


Thanks B&B I'm going over to the shop and going to investigate your suggestions further.


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok after further investagation w/ pics nothing looks tweeked bent or broken even check w tape measure.....king pins not broke/bent, nose of a frame is in good shape not bent, sector pivots not broke or bent


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Since it does it on both sides I'd say your mounting Hight is wrong AKA A frame not parallel to the ground.

You have a lift in the truck?


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

I have it on a ford f-250 w/ stock rims and tire I think it has a 2' leveling kit on the front but otherwise not lifted


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

i agree. ur a frame has to be parrallel to the ground


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

What is this plows name/called....its a 7.6 meyers


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

I have to put the plow back on tomm to how level it sits to the ground....but the first hole is 12-1/4" to center and the second is 13-1/2"center of hole


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

I had the same problem with mine. I put a 2 inch levelin kit on. F250 and all. We cut the ears off and put a 3x3" square tube on and welded the ears back. Works great now. I will try to get pics tomorrow


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

bigc1301;972668 said:


> I had the same problem with mine. I put a 2 inch levelin kit on. F250 and all. We cut the ears off and put a 3x3" square tube on and welded the ears back. Works great now. I will try to get pics tomorrow


Gets some pics on if you can i would like to see them


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

smcunningham;972643 said:


> I have to put the plow back on tomm to how level it sits to the ground....but the first hole is 12-1/4" to center and the second is 13-1/2"center of hole


I can tell you right there that it's too high by 2" even at the lowest mounting hole. Need to address that before you go any further.


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

B&B;972706 said:


> I can tell you right there that it's too high by 2" even at the lowest mounting hole. Need to address that before you go any further.


I'm going to put my brothers plow on my truck and see if his does the same thing...we have the same plows.
Whats your opinion on doing (bigc1301) suggestion;(I had the same problem with mine. I put a 2 inch levelin kit on. F250 and all. We cut the ears off and put a 3x3" square tube on and welded the ears back. Works great now. I will try to get pics tomorrow )....????


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Here are a couple of the pics. I have had this set up for over two years. Have not had any problmes at all with it. My brother and his brother inlaws all have the same thing with no issues. Where at in maryalnd are you


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

smcunningham;972916 said:


> I'm going to put my brothers plow on my truck and see if his does the same thing...we have the same plows.
> Whats your opinion on doing (bigc1301) suggestion;(I had the same problem with mine. I put a 2 inch levelin kit on. F250 and all. We cut the ears off and put a 3x3" square tube on and welded the ears back. Works great now. I will try to get pics tomorrow )....????


 Nothing at all wrong with doing that as long as it's done properly. I've done quite many of them myself the same way to address height issues.


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

B&B;973217 said:


> Nothing at all wrong with doing that as long as it's done properly. I've done quite many of them myself the same way to address height issues.


I put my brothers plow on my truck and it does the sme thing....I'm going to do the same thing bigc1301 has done.


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

bigc1301;973072 said:


> Here are a couple of the pics. I have had this set up for over two years. Have not had any problmes at all with it. My brother and his brother inlaws all have the same thing with no issues. Where at in maryalnd are you


Thanks for the pics I'm going to dothe same thing....I'll post pics once I'm done. I'm in Carroll county a couple miles north of Westminister Maryland. I do most of my comm plowing in Burtonsville and all my residentails in Owings mills/reistertown


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

I am i Gamber. So not that far away. I plow in Westminister and Baltimore County. THe guy that did mine has left the shop he was at or i could have hooked you guys up


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

bigc1301;973778 said:


> I am i Gamber. So not that far away. I plow in Westminister and Baltimore County. THe guy that did mine has left the shop he was at or i could have hooked you guys up


i will weld mine up tomm..will pick a peice of 3x3 up tomm in the am at b&d in westminister..I have a welder...Thanks though for the thought and the idea w/pic

Looks like we might have some white stuff next Thursday night all the way to sat...

-Shane


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Lets hope so. Show me the money


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dont forget to gusset the tube to reduce the chance of (rollover) if you hit something . Look at Charlie's pic you'll see it. how bout gettin some snow cheif


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bear cant you spell Chief lol. I am hoping for this weekend. Let me know how the 60 goes


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Leaving at 3 to go get it. Ill get bored and call ya


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

looks like the storm is tracking a little farther south than what they were saying we'll have to wait an see...yeah i was looking at thet today about gussetting the tube will do tomm...got mine all fitted up and welded on and in place I'll post some pics a little later on, works great now...


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

smcunningham;977720 said:


>


Dogh...:laughing:


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

theplowmeister;977729 said:


> Dogh...:laughing:


I don't get it maybe I'm a little slow.....
Help me understand whats so funny???


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been there too, trying to get a picture or vidio to work in my post.


----------



## smcunningham (Dec 27, 2006)

theplowmeister;978083 said:


> I've been there too, trying to get a picture or vidio to work in my post.


yeah it gets fustrating at times....


----------

